

My friends asked me to play “Least Count” card game – i programmed it - Jagadeesh1210
http://www.writerbabu.com/post/-least-count--game-is-on-/15994/

======
xyby
If it was in javascript, we could play it right away :)

~~~
Jagadeesh1210
If we design a ui, it looks more feasible..... :) :) :)

